# Who all is still sleeping?



## Josh (Mar 12, 2008)

I imagine most of the forum DTs (adult at least) out there are still sleeping, right? Perhaps just about to wake up?
My hatchlings are going strong. Got a vet check up tomorrow. Ill have to take some new photos while they sunbask in this SoCal HEAT (ALREADY!)


----------



## susan (Mar 12, 2008)

My adult male is still sleeping. He has turned in a few circles since it has warmed up though so i expect him to come walking out of the bedroom soon. He has always told me when he is going to sleep as well as waking up. In his waking months he actually still comes in every night and sleeps under my bed! Even when we move he still figures out where that is He is amazing! Also he knows where the fridge is for treats!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just checked the big boys yesterday and 2 are still sleeping but one was slowly waking. I place water in his box so he could drink. I think they will all be up soon. I hear it is suppose to rain this weekend and temps are suppose to drop again. Hope they sleep until Monday.


----------



## Josh (Apr 13, 2008)

everyone awake yet? it's hotter than hades here in SoCal and my little guys are loving it!


----------



## susan (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh yea everyone is up And I have to agree it is very hot down here for real! I would love to post pics but I cannot figure out how! It just tells me that my photos are too big Any help out there???


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep all three of my boys are up at at it. 
Susan check out this post Anja set up on how to post Pics. and you can also decrease the size through photobucket I believe.http://tortoiseforum.org/how-to-post-pictures-in-your-forum-posts-t-1408.html


----------

